# Surprise at Italian Deli



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2015)

Went to an Italian deli today to get some prosciutto.  I've never been to this place before, but we wanted to make sandwiches for dinner with prosciutto, danish cream havarti cheese, mayo, thin sliced onion and dijon mustard on croissant rolls.

They had these big fruit pies in the freezer, that you took home and baked.  We got the blueberry to try.  Very pricey, $17.99 ea.  Just got done having a piece with some Breyer's natural vanilla ice cream.  The pie was really good, best I've had in a long time, both the filling and crust.  Pretty natural, homemade style, no preservatives, etc. 

We plan to get a few more flavors, glad we found this place.  Most pies in supermarkets just don't seem to be good anymore.  Some filling is hardly any fruit, just like pectin jelly and the crust a lot of time is just thrown in the garbage.  Anyhoo, this is their site.  http://www.villagepiemaker.com/varieties/index.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

We just had one of their strawberry-rhubarb pies, hubby and I agree, it's the best strawberry rhubarb pie we've ever had. :fat:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

The one place they list that actually ships the pies charges *$44/pie*! 

At THAT price there had better be four-and-twenty blackbirds singing _Aida_ when I slice it open!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, let's see...$18 bucks for the pie plus $26 for the frozen shipping...'bout right!   That IS steep, but have you gone to a good bakery lately and seen the prices on their pastries and cakes?? :dollar:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm seriously trying to think of the last time I was in a bakery ... it had to have been when I was still married, and we're talkin' 14 years ago ... 

So no, $18 for a pie doesn't bother me, if it's that good ... but that shipping cost is crazy. Understandable, but still crazy. I see though that they offer a two-fer for only $64, so that makes it $32/pie ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

Yum. Now I want some pie!

I avoid bakeries as I lose control! Although we had to buy our bread at a French bakery while in Thailand as I refuse to do without good bread ever again! (Like Uganda!)


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 11, 2015)

I prefer homemade, whether pies, cakes or food of any kind. I did buy a cheesecake at walmart abut 5 years ago. I also buy ready made pie crusts but everything else is made at home.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

I could live in a bakery and never ever come out again...  so I try to stay away as much as possible..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I could live in a bakery and never ever come out again...  so I try to stay away as much as possible..



Same here!  Drives me nuts to walk past the one in town and I can smell all the good stuff.  When I was a kid my great aunt and uncle owned a bakery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

We have a good French bakery, but it's clear across town, bit of a drive to get there.  We usually only go there once a year around the holidays.  That's a good thing, or I'd be ten pounds heavier for sure! :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We have a good French bakery, but it's clear across town, bit of a drive to get there.  We usually only go there once a year around the holidays.  That's a good thing, or I'd be ten pounds heavier for sure! :yes:



I could live on pain au chocolat but would you believe that on our weekly trip to the bakery over two months I only bought one twice.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2015)

Little Italy in NYC had bakeries that would make a bishop kick a hole in a stained glass window. Seriously - I became aroused just walking past them. 

Of course, at the time I was in my early 20's so I could eat as much as I wanted. If I were to do that now I'd be known as Waddles McCreampuff.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

No Pie in this world could match my Grandma's.  Apple, Peach.....to die for. RIP Grandma!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

Had to look that up Ameriscot, looks yummy, like a chocolate croissant.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Had to look that up Ameriscot, looks yummy, like a chocolate croissant.




Exactly. It's a chocolate croissant shaped a bit differently. A good one will melt in your mouth, make your eyes roll back in your head, and is better than sex!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2015)

There's a bakery just about 1OO feet or so away from the entry to my complex and I haven't stepped foot in there in over a year.  The owner would sometimes throw in an extra treat as if I needed something extra.  I don't even look at the place when I walk by, but, I do feel like I should stop in once and a while just to support my local small business owners.  Yes, that is the lie I am going to tell myself later this week when I go in there to buy a sweet treat, I'm being supportive.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

Exactly the right attitude, April; I applaud you.
our local bakery has been taken over, and is not nearly as good as it used to be.....saves money and calories, but not much fun.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2015)

Out here, there are two restaurant/bakeries; Cocos & Marie Callenders which bakes and sells delicious pies, of every description, daily, for
anywhere from $6 to $11 depending on the variety. I think pecan is the most expensive.
I would go without before I'd spend much more for a mere fruit pie.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Exactly. It's a chocolate croissant shaped a bit differently. A good one will melt in your mouth, make your eyes roll back in your head, and is better than sex!


Groan.....utter cruelty !!! I would settle for just a good flaky REAL croissant, though.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks like a mighty good croissant. I can't get croissant or pie at this hour, thank goodness, so I'm just going to have to look at the pictures.  But soon I'll be getting my rolling pin out to make us a pie - got apples, got butter, got flour.  Soon, soon.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The one place they list that actually ships the pies charges *$44/pie*!
> 
> At THAT price there had better be four-and-twenty blackbirds singing _Aida_ when I slice it open!




:lofl:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Exactly. It's a chocolate croissant shaped a bit differently. A good one will melt in your mouth, make your eyes roll back in your head, and is better than sex!



No, it's not.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 10, 2015)

Although that croissant is mouth watering...I cannot get the thoughts of that bakery's good strawberry-rhubarb pie out of my mind.  It will not grow here in the south.  Impossible to get it really fresh.  When you do find any, it is very expensive.  And only two or three small stalks.  Not enough to make a pie.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No Pie in this world could match my Grandma's.  Apple, Peach.....to die for. RIP Grandma!



My gramma's rhubarb pie, I had forgotten until just now.


----------

